# Đại lý cung cấp trực tiếp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp chính hãng giá rẻ nhất thị trường



## truc096hailongvan (11/3/21)

*Tìm ra đại lý bán máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp giá siêu rẻ dành cho nhà xưởng*

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp* (ngựa) là dòng máy lạnh công suất lớn. Đối với dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp thường được lắp đặt cho các công trình không gian lớn như Nhà xưởng. 
Liệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp có phù hợp để lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng hay không? Chi phí lắp đặt bao nhiêu? Đơn vị nào cung cấp và lắp đặt giá rẻ?
Rất nhiều câu hỏi được đặt ra chắc hẳn các bạn cũng đang băn khoăn lắm đây. Thì tại bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ phân tích chi tiết hơn để giải đáp các thắc mắc trên giúp các bạn nhé!

**Xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất tại Hải Long Vân*







_Hình ảnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp chụp thực tế_

*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CÓ NHỮNG HÃNG NÀO? GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*
Hãng máy lạnh - Model - Giá tham khảo
Daikin. FVGR10NV1 82.200.000đ
LG. APUQ100LFA0 70.000.000đ
Nagakawa. NP – C100DL 57.800.000đ
Reetech. RS100 – L1E 68.800.000đ

Sumikura. APF/APO – 960 66.300.000đ

***Lưu ý rằng: Bảng giá trên đây chỉ là tham khảo, giá còn phụ thuộc vào từng thời điểm mà lên xuống khác nhau. Cho nên, ngay khi nhìn thấy được bảng giá này, hãy nhanh chóng chụp lại màn hình và gửi ngay số Zalo 0901 329 411 để Ms My giữ khuyến mãi này cho bạn nhé.

*Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp nổi tiếng.*

Một điều mà chúng tôi cần phải nói rõ hơn với bạn, vì sao mà giá máy của chúng tôi  lại có mức rẻ hơn thị trường từ 1 – 2 triệu như thế. Đó là vì:

Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* từ trụ sở chính của hãng tại Việt Nam.
Cam kết 100% là hàng chuẩn được nhập nguyên chiếc từ nước ngoài, không bán hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng để trục lợi.
Máy có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.
=> Nếu phát hiện hàng không đúng như mô tả, chúng tôi xin chịu hoàn tiền 200%.





_Hình ảnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp chụp thực tế_
*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP VÌ SAO LẠI PHÙ HỢP VỚI NHÀ XƯỞNG?*

*Trước hết, hãy cùng xem thử, nơi không gian nhà xưởng này có đặc thù như thế nào:*

Rộng lớn, và diện tích phải tính đến mấy trăm mét vuông.
Chứa nhiều máy móc và nhân công cùng làm việc trong cùng 1 chỗ.
Thời gian hoạt động lên đến 10 tiếng/1 ngày.
Sức nóng tỏa ra từ nhiều nguồn: hơi nóng của máy móc làm việc quá tải, hơi người cộng dồn với sự cái hầm bức của thời tiết.
=> Chỉ là nghe thôi nhưng cũng đã thấy thương dùm cho những nhân công phải làm việc trong đó rồi nhỉ?

*Chính vì thế, lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng là điều không thể chần chừ:*


*Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* có sức gió thổi mạnh và xa đến 10 mét, cánh đảo gió đều giúp không gian nhà xưởng được làm mát đều hơn.
Hoạt động bền bỉ và không xảy ra hư hỏng, ít có tình trạng chảy nước. Mà nếu có cũng sẽ không gây bất cập gì như các loại máy treo trên trần khác.
Khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động liên tiếp nhiều giờ vẫn rất chuẩn.
Là dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp nên sẽ có tiếng ồn hơn với thương mại, nhưng vẫn nằm trong tầm kiểm soát chứ không quá gay gắt.
Lắp đặt dễ dàng, thuận tiện, không cần phải trèo cao hay cần đến hệ thống dàn giáo.






_Hình ảnh tủ đứng Daikin 10hp chụp thực tế_

*ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ LẮP MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP GIÁ SIÊU RẺ DÀNH CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG LÀ ĐÂU?*

Và việc phát hiện ra đại lý bán *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* cho nhà xưởng chính là lúc mà bạn quyết định click vào bài viết này đây! Không sai, Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị mà bạn cần để mua và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng giá siêu đỉnh rẻ đây. Và…lý giải cho sự tự tin này, có lẽ là dựa vào 3 điều sau đây:

*Đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm lắp đặt trên 7 năm*

Đã từng thi công và lắp cho rất nhiều công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy lạnh, dù là nhỏ hay lớn. Đặc biệt, lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng chính là thành tựu mà chúng tôi phải tự hào về tay nghề của mình. 

*Bảo đảm sử dụng vật tư lắp đặt rõ nguồn gốc.*
Ở Hải Long Vân, bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm vì tất cả các vật tư lắp đặt như ống đồng, dây diện, ống nước, CP, ke đỡ,… đều được chúng tôi chọn lọc một cách hiệu quả, cam kết mang lại một không gian nhà xưởng tuyệt vời nhất cho nhân viên của bạn.

*Tác phong làm việc chuyên nghiệp, khảo sát nhanh chóng, báo giá chính xác.*

*LỜI KẾT*

Ngoài việc cung cấp *máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp* cho nhà xưởng, Hải Long Vân còn chuyên nhận thầu cho tất cả các công trình dù nhỏ, dù lớn miễn là cần đến hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần, tủ đứng, giấu trần nối ống gió hay multi… với giá máy và giá lắp đặt cực rẻ và cực chuyên nghiệp.
Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) để nhân viên của chúng tôi hỗ trợ bạn hết mình nhé.
Chỉ cần bạn gọi đến Hải Long vân, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho bạn một khoảng thời gian chia sẻ và tư vấn tận tình nhất có thể.

Nguồn link bài viết: *Máy lạnh 10 ngựa | 10 hp*


----------

